# Help!



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I had to frog my almost done nurses scarf. Somehow I keep twisting the knit stitches so they form v's instead of seeds. I really pray I can finish this in 2 weeks. Boy am I upset. What am I doing wrong? If you look at the second stitch on the needle that's where I am talking about.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Knit stitches are supposed to make v's ... on the right side of the work, anyway.

A knit stitch has a v-neck, and a purl stitch has a turtleneck (the bump) ... but a knit stitch is a purl stitch if you look at it from the other side.

Are you doing this in ribbing? (Scarves do nicely in ribbing, plain stockinette will curl) ... or garter stitch, all knit stitches? If it's all knit stitches it will end up looking like bumps on both sides but the row you are currently working will always look like v's.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Knit stitches are supposed to make v's ... on the right side of the work, anyway.
> 
> A knit stitch has a v-neck, and a purl stitch has a turtleneck (the bump) ... but a knit stitch is a purl stitch if you look at it from the other side.
> 
> Are you doing this in ribbing? (Scarves do nicely in ribbing, plain stockinette will curl) ... or garter stitch, all knit stitches? If it's all knit stitches it will end up looking like bumps on both sides but the row you are currently working will always look like v's.


No I am not trying to do a rib. I am just trying to k1 p1 which I thought was seed stitch.:facepalm:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

K1 P1 will be seed or rib depending how you line 'em up, so you're doing fine!

One stitch will have a vneck, the next will have a turtleneck. That's what it ought to look like! 

I think you are doing fine. Knit a few rows before you decide.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Frazzel! I panicked as I have so little time.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't figure out why this is happening usually all I see are the seeds not the v necks. Should there be another side to the work? In the past when I have done this stitch there isn't. It seems my hands have forgotten.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

My hands remembered the way, thank God. Thanks for the help Frazzel!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Glad you got it worked out. You might want to ask before ripping it all out next time, well hopefully there is no next time .


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Glad you got it worked out. You might want to ask before ripping it all out next time, well hopefully there is no next time .


Well said! Next time I should post here instead of panicking. God willing there is no next time!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I seem to be doing it again. Here is a better pic.



TYIA!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to guess that your stitch count is off by a stitch. What you see are the 'v's go the knit stitch. You seem to be knitting the knits and purling the purls instead of knitting the purls and purling the knits. Count your stitches. Do NOT rip the whole thing out you only need to rip back about 3 or 4 rows. I think you will find that your stitch count is off back there. You just got too excited about finishing . It happens!

Does what I told you make sense? I can try to explain it in a different way.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I'm going to guess that your stitch count is off by a stitch. What you see are the 'v's go the knit stitch. You seem to be knitting the knits and purling the purls instead of knitting the purls and purling the knits. Count your stitches. Do NOT rip the whole thing out you only need to rip back about 3 or 4 rows. I think you will find that your stitch count is off back there. You just got too excited about finishing . It happens!
> 
> Does what I told you make sense? I can try to explain it in a different way.


I did count my stitchs as that was my first thought but I have the right amount. I started with 37 and still have that many. I don't understand how I could have gotten this far and now something is wrong. Talk about frustrating. Don't worry Marchie there's no way I am ripping this one out instead I'm going to,figure it out. Thanks for helping me trouble shoot! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

sometimes knitting is fun - sometimes it is frustrating - but you will get this! What beautiful yarn!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I'm going to guess that your stitch count is off by a stitch. What you see are the 'v's go the knit stitch. You seem to be knitting the knits and purling the purls instead of knitting the purls and purling the knits. Count your stitches. Do NOT rip the whole thing out you only need to rip back about 3 or 4 rows. I think you will find that your stitch count is off back there. You just got too excited about finishing . It happens!
> 
> Does what I told you make sense? I can try to explain it in a different way.


I ripped out the 3 rows and still have 37 stitches. I have a feeling I am doing something wrong with the yarn but I can't figure it out.:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Some how you just got your knitting off. You are knitting the knit and purling the purls. Are you back to the spot where it looks like it should? Maybe take it back one more row tomake sure and start again. You know how to read your stitches right? Just let your stitches lead you. Purl the knits and knit the purls.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Some how you just got your knitting off. You are knitting the knit and purling the purls. Are you back to the spot where it looks like it should? Maybe take it back one more row tomake sure and start again. You know how to read your stitches right? Just let your stitches lead you. Purl the knits and knit the purls.


That's so weird because all along I was doing K1 P1. I wonder how I did that and still made seed stitch? Yes I do know how to read my stitches ,it actually happened while knitting this scarf. I am back to the spot where I need to start again. Since I have been k1 1p should I leave the last and first stitch a K so it doesn't curl? I'll be so happy when I get to give this to my nurse! 

WIHH you said it best!mthank you for complementing the yarn. I got it off Etsy, it still has some hay in it which I have been picking out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, have you had your first and last stitch a knit stitch all along? If so then yes, keep it that way. Just read each stitch as you go along, maybe you will find what you did. Sometimes you just never figure it out and it just remains a mystery. I'll be happy when you get it finished too, then you can start something else.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Well, have you had your first and last stitch a knit stitch all along? If so then yes, keep it that way. Just read each stitch as you go along, maybe you will find what you did. Sometimes you just never figure it out and it just remains a mystery. I'll be happy when you get it finished too, then you can start something else.


Me too, I'm so ready to give this to my nurse. Since this is a gift I want to do it with a good heart so I will just keep knitting. God willing the next skein will behave. Thank you all for your help and patience!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are you back on track now? How much more do you have to knit on that scarf?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes I just kept on going. I have 6" to a 1' left. Either way I plan on giving it to her durning chemo on Monday. How ever far I get I get. Thank you all for your help not to mention your patience!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

she will love it - perfect or not - because it came from your hands and from your heart! That is all that really matters. &#9829;


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> she will love it - perfect or not - because it came from your hands and from your heart! That is all that really matters. &#9829;


Thank you WIHH, you sure do know how to make a person feel better!:kiss:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anything to enable a sister of the needles


----------

